# Where are the best brunches in Dubai?



## Keith Petrie (Oct 24, 2011)

I just moved to Dubai and I'm curious as to where the best Friday brunches are in Dubai. I'm looking for a party atmosphere that offers all you can eat and drink (alcohol) between 100 to 300 dirhams. I'm not picky on cuisine but I prefer a beach or pool side venue with an age range of 21-27 years of age.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Keith Petrie said:


> I just moved to Dubai and I'm curious as to where the best Friday brunches are in Dubai. I'm looking for a party atmosphere that offers all you can eat and drink (alcohol) between 100 to 300 dirhams. I'm not picky on cuisine but I prefer a beach or pool side venue with an age range of 21-27 years of age.


Welcome to the Sandpit Keith and nope you certainly don't seem fussy 

I don't think you'll find any Brunches at those prices overlooking a beach or pools but I could be wrong (perhaps I haven't ventured out enough). As for the ages, they are not segregated. Any Brunches I've attended have aged from 20 to 60. Again, perhaps someone will correct me. 

Anyhoos good luck out here and hope you enjoy Dxb


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I was going to suggest McDonalds at that budget and age level (but Im not one for being rude to the new guy) 
Cheers and welcome to the pit

Wazza (49)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Possibly the best Brunch in Dubai, and certainly our favorite is Latitude at Jumeirah Beach Hotel. 340dirk gets you a really nice choice of drinks, lots of different food, and all in the shadow of the Burj Al Arab. Very nice.

Also try Saffron at Atlantis.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

In summary - you want to get pissed on the cheap with like minded people?

Double Decker, carnage but kept inside

Media One, young crowd, have an outside terrace bit and most people go to the pool bar once finished.

Yalumba, bit more expensive but still a bit of a party atmosphere.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The top three brunches are:

Yalumba (best party atmosphere and excellent food)

Bubblicious (same as above)

Al Qasr (best food, good alcohol but quieter and more staid)

All of the above are 500 AED.

Cheap deals include:
Waxy O'Conors (5 beers and food for 85 AED)
Fibbers McGee on Sheikh Zayed (a large plate and a glass of wine/beer for about 100 AED)
Crown & Lion in the Layia Hotel in Tecom (a large plate of roast beef/chicken/lamb + spuds and vegs and five drinks for 140 AED.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> The top three brunches are:
> 
> Yalumba (best party atmosphere and excellent food)
> 
> ...


Isn't this the Byblos, unless it comes under another name too


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably, I keep confusing the two!

I stumbled onto the Crown and Lion deal by accident and it was surprisingly an excellent value. The roast was properly done and tasty and although you only got one plate, it was piled high with food and left me stuffed. The five drinks tickets could be used for Stella, Heineken, Bulmer and the usual suspects. Full pint sizes. 

All for 140. Not bad at all.

The atmosphere is one of a working class/lower middle class pub back in the UK. Not posh, not flashy but not chavvy either. The place appears to be popular with a fair number of O&G/construction expats. 



petrolhead said:


> Isn't this the Byblos, unless it comes under another name too


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

"Fibbers McGee on Sheikh Zayed (a large plate and a glass of wine/beer for about 100 AED)"

This is actually pretty far wrong! The deal is Meal and pint for AED 50. Excellent food as well.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> "Fibbers McGee on Sheikh Zayed (a large plate and a glass of wine/beer for about 100 AED)"
> 
> This is actually pretty far wrong! The deal is Meal and pint for AED 50. Excellent food as well.




Their English breakfast is to die for. Scrumptious


----------



## cynthiadubai (Oct 23, 2011)

Wafi - they said today 4 venues (carters, medzo, thaichi and ?) food and drinks for 290 dhs! 
Sounds a good deal to me! But kids n us old ones above 27 are also invited. 

Party carnage we avoid - Double decker, where all the young uns go! Enjoy Dubai


----------

